# [Commission]Cygnar Constance Blaize & Gallant



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I recently picked up a commission for a couple of warmachine pieces and I am really looking forward to working on them. 

Tonight I busted all the pieces out of the packaging and started clean up and mold line removal. Not to exciting at this point, but the client wants them painted up in the official schemes from the Privateer Press website, so I am really looking forward to working with the light greys and blues. 










More when I have it.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

You have no idea how much I'm looking forward to you painting these up even though I'm not the one hiring you for the commission!!!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ohhhh, I am a big fan of Greys and Blues, looking forward to seeing how it developes!


----------



## sushibite (Feb 18, 2011)

This will be a fun project to follow. I can't wait to see how you finish it up.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I am going to preface this update with a warning that she does not look like much now, but having gotten a start on Constance's armor I am pretty happy with the direction it is taking. For those of you who may not have been following any of my other logs, I use scorched brown to as a base for all of my golds so that is all the brown lining you see. So not much, but at least it is an update and a step in the right direction. 










C&C always welcome of course.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

cant wait, Midge, I know once i get some cash ill be adding a new P log for myself for warmahordes too.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not a huge fam of this sculpt, wanna see how well you make it look though.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet, looks like there is alot of etching or twirlly patterns all over the armour, everywhere. Couldnt think of the right name for it at the moment. 

However, I do have to say that that Brown looks FANTASTIC!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Filigree??


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well folks I have good news and bad news. Bad news is my paint order is still outstanding at my FLGS, but hopefully that will come in sometime early this coming week. Need the golds and blues that I ordered to really make progress from here. 

Good news is I started work on Gallant this evening, starting with the main torso. I have gotten a good jump on the armor and have the undercoats for my metallics applied. Again not much to look at, lots of work still to be done, but comments are always welcome. 


















As I have said before the client wants pretty much the official scheme from the website and this is what that looks like:










I think I am pretty close with the armor color, but I would love your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I think the armor color needs to be 2 shades darker than what it is now except for where the highlights will go in. Other than that, looking good so far! Keep up the motivation!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I just wanted to pop in with a quick update on these guys. Unfortunately do to some sort of bureaucratic FUBAR I am still waiting on my paint order, however I have been working on blending the armor plates on Gallant as well as adding some of the silver metallics. Nothing really picture worthy at the moment, but hopefully that will change in the next couple of days.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Made some good progress on Gallant this evening, even though I can't get good photos of the piece to save my life, but I started assembling pieces that are partially painted. I am getting pretty damn irritated that I don't have my paint order yet, but I am putting that aside and making progress on what I can. 


























I have finally decided that I need to break down and make myself a light tent. I am having a bitch of a time getting good photos of predominately light colored models. So I am going to try and carve some time out to get one of those in the works. 

Comments and Critiques are most welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I finally got the paints that I needed to work on the golds and with the proper materials in tow, I managed to roll the progress train pretty far down the line. I almost have the main body of Gallant completed and I hope to move him even closer to completion tonight. So pics:


























Hopefully more progress tonight and I will post it when I have it. 

Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yay! Glad to see you got so much done.  What's the squiggly stuff on the head panel looking thing...?? I can't see it too well.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Its just a textured armor plate. It looks like scroll work kinda.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

ah...couldn't tell it too much from the pic...since i can't ZOOM! :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I got Gallant finished after a marathon session this evening!! I am pretty pleased with it, but I will probably come back to him after I finish Constance just to make sure that I am still happy. Comments and Critiques most welcome:

































Tomorrow night I will be turning my attentions back to Constance.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work! Looks very good!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

looking quite close to the original there Midge, great work!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Looks damn good, my only comment would be that you have to work on your lighting and camera work a bit  paintwork seems great though, cant wait to see Blaze.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hammer49 said:


> Nice work! Looks very good!


Thanks Hammer! Always a pleasure to have you stop by. Glad you like it. 


KhainiteAssassin said:


> looking quite close to the original there Midge, great work!


Thanks KA! I am glad that you think so. I think mine is has a bit more blue tone in the grey, but personally I think that ties into the overall theme of the Cygnar more than a more pure white. 



maddermax said:


> Looks damn good, my only comment would be that you have to work on your lighting and camera work a bit  paintwork seems great though, cant wait to see Blaze.


Thanks man! I am with you on the camera work. I have been reading some articles on it and I plan on picking up a light tent in the near future, so hopefully that will help with the lighting issues. I tried a new background this evening for the pics, that I picked up from Dark Tower's website, and I think that it helped immensely. 

Anyhow I finally was able to make it back to the painting table this evening after a really busy weekend. Sick family, wife's birthday, and other RL stuff had been taking all of my time, but finally there has been a break in the crazy schedule and I am back to the painting table. I got quite a bit done on Constance tonight. Whites in the armor are done, golds are done, white on the tabard are progressing. I still have a bunch of work to do on the blues and of course there is quite a bit of clean up work to be done. I am pretty pleased with the look so far and I think that she is going to turn out quite nicely. 


























Comments and critiques most welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I had the day off work today so I took the opportunity while the kids were away at Grandma's to get some more work done on Constance. I still have the weapon arms to go as well as some clean up on the model in general but for the most part I am pretty happy with the way she is coming along. 


















Comments and Critiques most welcome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I finally completed both pieces and took some spanky new pics of Gallant in front of my new photo backdrop, courtesy of Dark Tower. Without further ado Constance and Gallant:


































































Let me know what you all think.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Looking good and a pretty fast turn around too. 
Though if I were really nitpicking, I would have to say that there's some blue highlights that seem thick and shakey. Some of the shaded parts in for Constance's robe also still seem a bit too dark for the white. 
All in all looks good!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice job but the swirls in the armor seem unfinished.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge, I love it! Even tho its not Warhammer, it still looks great!


----------

